# Yeti Coolers At Sams Club



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

Has Yeti jumped the shark?

I always wanted a Yeti Cooler but figured the only way I'd ever get one was to take it out of the back of somebody else's truck. I could never see me paying close to $500 for the one I wanted. But I was actually lucky enough to receive a Yeti 110 as a gift from my mother and father in law about four months ago. 

Today I was at SAMs Club in Victoria and they had white Yeti Coolers for sale. Mine is way cool tan. The 110 boat cooler like I got was $439. Now granted I love SAMs Club but usually when they get a mainstream high end item it seems like it has lost some of the stuff that made it the It item. I thought Yeti had some kind of exclude agreement to sell only at specialty type stores, not big box store. Kind of like when Callaway Golf Clubs Could only be sold at places that had actual grass to hit them off of. Not I don't fault SAMs for getting them to sell, they're all about the bottom line. But it's like buying a Weatherby at Walmart it just don't seem right.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

That market is getting pretty competitive and the novelty of a Yeti has worn off quite a bit. They gotta expand their presence, and in this case downward since they are being undercut by the competition. I've got a couple of Yeti's and like everyone else probably should have waited until the price came down or waited for the competition to increase. 
Surprised Wal Mart/Sams would carry them, but I don't set foot in Wal Mart.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Call me crazy but I will likely never buy a Yeti. For my needs a 70qt Coleman Extreme for $55 does the job.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with those Coleman coolers and you are not crazy.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree about Walmart. I rather do all my shopping at 7-11 than go into Walmart. As I tell my wife I'd rather take a beating than have to go into Walmart. Especially SuperWalmart. And I've owned my yeti 4 months and haven't even taken the sticker off or put anything in it. I just don't want to scratch it. I'm still using my Coleman 5 day that I've repaired several times. Once with rawhide and stainless screws to make new hinges and once with clothesline cord and POC conduit from a job site to make new handles. It stays in the back of my truck and nobody bothers it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

This is the best small cooler I've ever owned. It holds ice better than any it's size.

Igloo Contour -

https://www.google.com/search?q=igl...l&channel=sb&tbm=shop&spd=4570059041571681526

http://www.igloocoolers.com/Coolers/Sportsman/30-Qt-Contour-Sportsman


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

This is a serious thread.
I can tell you have a personal attachment to your coolers.
I like my Igloo with the fish measurement on top.
It gets bloody often. But the fish only stay there till the end of that day.
I put some none skid pads on the bottom corners, so I can stand or sit on it at the bow when the water is choppy.
Very steady when it is full of ice waiting for fresh fish.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

texas skiffaroo said:


> This is a serious thread.
> I can tell you have a personal attachment to your coolers.
> I like my Igloo with the fish measurement on top.
> It gets bloody often. But the fish only stay there till the end of that day.
> ...


I think I have the same one. The ruler on the top of the cooler really comes in handy to measure slot reds.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a Yeti my kids got me for Christmas, It's very heavy and doesn't keep ice any better than my Coleman Extreme.


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

I am a big fan of my igloo marine cooler. Not a big fan of the yetti because of its weight. Orca makes a very nice cooler but its still pricy.


----------



## texasnorthwind (Aug 22, 2010)

Most people are unaware but Yeti Coolers was sold and purchased by a "larger" cooler company. Hence the reason for a lot of changes with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The Yetti pricing is much like the thread on glasses pricing.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

If it was Costco, it'd be okay?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff SATX said:


> If it was Costco, it'd be okay?


LOL.
>when they get a mainstream high end item it seems like it has lost some of the stuff that made it the It item.

Interesting. So the "mainstream" Ipads, Iphones, Samsung phones, etc. would loose their edges when bought from Sam's?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cortec Group (â€œCortecâ€), a New York based private equity firm which invests in middle-market consumer, healthcare, specialty manufacturing, service, and distribution businesses, announced that on June 15, 2012 its affiliate, Cortec Group Fund V, L.P. (â€œCortec Fund Vâ€), acquired YETI Coolers, LLC (â€œYETIâ€ or the â€œCompanyâ€) in* partnership* with YETIâ€™s founders, Roy and Ryan Seiders.

https://www.cortecgroup.com/cortec-...-first-platform-investment-for-cortec-fund-v/


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TranTheMan said:


> LOL.
> >when they get a mainstream high end item it seems like it has lost some of the stuff that made it the It item.
> 
> Interesting. So the "mainstream" Ipads, Iphones, Samsung phones, etc. would loose their edges when bought from Sam's?


I think its just like buying a deere from HD your not sure if its the cheaper model deere.
You know wally world tells the owner of deere to build a deere so I can sell it cheaper than anyone else & its a piece of junk.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

My Yeti Cooler is displayed like a trophy in my house and my everyday 5 day "custom" cooler that lives between my driveway and mostly in the back of my truck. For some reason nobody seems to have stolen it out of my truck.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

cubera said:


> The Yetti pricing is much like the thread on glasses pricing.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jeff SATX said:


> If it was Costco, it'd be okay?


Nope, Costco went high-end with the Pelicans.


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeti is the only way to go IMHO. Mine has had ice going on 23 days.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

normanflynn said:


> View attachment 1710682
> View attachment 1710690
> View attachment 1710706
> 
> ...


Did you get the yeti knock off at walmart?


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes. This is the one from wal mart. But it is just as good as one from any other store. Me and a friend of mine drank a beer out of this one, and drank one from a yeti purchased at academy.... Very little discernible difference in the flavor or temperature of the beer. I don't mind fighting the Walmart crowd to save a couple of dollars on a top of the line cooler. Plus, I look cool in front of all of my friends who are burdened with lesser coolers. And women are impressed by the fact that I don't my dropping a little cash for the finer things in life.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

normanflynn said:


> Yes. This is the one from wal mart. But it is just as good as one from any other store. Me and a friend of mine drank a beer out of this one, and drank one from a yeti purchased at academy.... Very little discernible difference in the flavor or temperature of the beer. I don't mind fighting the Walmart crowd to save a couple of dollars on a top of the line cooler. Plus, I look cool in front of all of my friends who are burdened with lesser coolers. And women are impressed by the fact that I don't my dropping a little cash for the finer things in life.


You got it going on. I like folks that like the finer amenity's in life & who go the extra mile. 
If you don't mind me asking " How much did that jewel set you back or did you have it on their lay away plan?


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Let's just say somewhere between $16.99 and $21.99 and leave it at that. I'm not the type to flaunt my money. Oh, and I always pay cash.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

normanflynn said:


> Let's just say somewhere between $16.99 and $21.99 and leave it at that. I'm not the type to flaunt my money. Oh, and I always pay cash.


This guys a high roller! LOL! Let me know when your gonna depart from that jewel.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

normanflynn said:


> Let's just say somewhere between $16.99 and $21.99 and leave it at that. I'm not the type to flaunt my money. Oh, and I always pay cash.


I can't believe banks finance these for 15 years now. Cash is king. :biggrin:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> I can't believe banks finance these for 15 years now. Cash is king. :biggrin:


They do and some go 20. I financed a new 120 quart Yeti for 17 years back on July 1 and the mortgage company threw in a 2800 SF house. Heck of a deal and it raised my coolness level from a 3 to a 7 just like that. Now if I could just make myself chunk out my three Coleman and one igloo then replace with one 70 quart Yeti, chit. Coolness automatically goes to a 9.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think those hinges are corrosion resistant!!!!!!!!!!!! May be a recall item.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

When your kid gets 16 buy him/her a lifetime fishing license and a Yeti, they'll get there money's worth. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Normanflynn,

That custom Coleman cooler is mine; and before I add a lid stop on the inside of it like yours, I wanted to make sure i wasn't violating a patent you had. I don't intend to sell it so it should be legal. But I figured I'd ask. I think I'll paint Yati on mine that's right Yati. 

Maybe SAMs would pick them up for the Xmas buying season. I could probably get at least three more ready by December depending on my overseas production and shipping. I guess I'd have to work out some form of compensation for your design after all.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

and the cooler wars continue!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Chinese probably is working on a Yeta or Yati and selling for 1/4 of the price :biggrin:.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

normanflynn said:


> View attachment 1710682
> View attachment 1710690
> View attachment 1710706
> 
> ...


That's awesome thanks for the laugh


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> I think I have the same one. The ruler on the top of the cooler really comes in handy to measure slot reds.


The ruler on the top is not actually to scale. Break out your tape measure.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I hear the yetis that they sell at Sam's are discounted because they don't actually make ice...they only keep it from melting for 6 months! Lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bjones2571 said:


> The ruler on the top is not actually to scale. Break out your tape measure.


 This is true but I was being nice, so I did not say anything


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> Call me crazy but I will likely never buy a Yeti. For my needs a 70qt Coleman Extreme for $55 does the job.


A long time ago, there was an article with some quasi good testing and your Coleman extreme beat out the yeti. In everything but holding ice without opening the lid. Or it was some higher end Coleman.

I tried looking for it, and thought I'd found the link but it was DOA.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

stdreb27 said:


> A long time ago, there was an article with some quasi good testing and your Coleman extreme beat out the yeti. In everything but holding ice without opening the lid. Or it was some higher end Coleman.
> 
> I tried looking for it, and thought I'd found the link but it was DOA.


 In the digital world, there are no articles. I think this is what you are referring to:


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Besides who needs ice for 5-7 days unless at a fishing or hunting camp.Cheapo igloos for me,Im sure sams yetis are awesome,if you guide or fish every day.Tight lines.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Everyone can hate on the yetis all they want.

I had this one in my hands this weekend at Oasis in Uvalde and was pretty impressed. I couldn't pull the trigger that day, but I will own one of these here soon.

They are well built and I hear they make ice. lol

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...LA_027282482&gclid=CN_L_427hsECFbRzMgodM2QAPQ


----------



## texnred (Jul 8, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> Everyone can hate on the yetis all they want.
> 
> I had this one in my hands this weekend at Oasis in Uvalde and was pretty impressed. I couldn't pull the trigger that day, but I will own one of these here soon.
> 
> ...


Make sure and swing by the women's department and get you an outfit to match your new "beer purse".


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

texnred said:


> Make sure and swing by the women's department and get you an outfit to match your new "beer purse".


Its ideal for floating the river, throwing it in the back of the ranger while sky blasting dove in the dove field, taking to the stand while crunching pigs in the summer...you know all those girly things.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like there are interesting hinge alternatives in those Yeti counterfeit pics. 

So I thought I would offer mine as well.

Last year I noticed one of the deer hunters had thrown an igloo on the burn pile. I looked it over and determined the only thing wrong with it was the hinge failure. Determined to rescue the cooler an get more life out of it, I removed the plastic broken hinges and added several layers of DUCT TAPE behind the hinges and then placed them back on. The cooler has been working fine and I know where more CHEAP DUCT TAPE is should I ever need another fix.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Pistol58 said:


> Its ideal for floating the river, throwing it in the back of the ranger while sky blasting dove in the dove field, taking to the stand while crunching pigs in the summer...you know all those girly things.


http://polarbearcoolers.com/

the 12 is perfect for the blind, the 24 is good for everything else


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

W E H said:


> Hey Normanflynn,
> 
> That custom Coleman cooler is mine; and before I add a lid stop on the inside of it like yours, I wanted to make sure i wasn't violating a patent you had. I don't intend to sell it so it should be legal. But I figured I'd ask. I think I'll paint Yati on mine that's right Yati.
> 
> Maybe SAMs would pick them up for the Xmas buying season. I could probably get at least three more ready by December depending on my overseas production and shipping. I guess I'd have to work out some form of compensation for your design after all.


Also filling the hollow lid with spray insulation helped mine alot, can I get in on the action?


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

texnred said:


> Make sure and swing by the women's department and get you an outfit to match your new "beer purse".


Yeah, I spit my coffee out on my screen on that one.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Please stop advertising the Coleman coolers, I don't want the prices to go up.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

sea ray said:


> Also filling the hollow lid with spray insulation helped mine alot, can I get in on the action?


If we keep adding all these high end features the cost is going to at least $6.00 a cooler and with the markup I had planned we're going to be at the same price point as yeti. Maybe we can mix the spray foam with sawdust from one of my job sites and that will keep the cost down.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Well call this country boy a Yuppie but I think I'll get one of those Yeti soft coolers for my new Goldwing. That way instead of buying 4 dollar beers at the joints I can drink .95 cent beers on the side of the road. That way i'll pay for the Yeti and my Wing in a year in savings?????????


----------

